# Autocruise Starspirit PMS5BWAH Wiring / Fuses ?



## nukeadmin

Had a customer ask me if I can look at the above blowing Fuse 6 all the time, unfortunately due to the age of the vehicle and Autocruise being taken over by Swift and plug in systems not being around this is a nightmare

Does anyone have an Autocruise Starspirit and have any documentation for the control panel ?


----------



## mendit

Hi Nuke
Have a 2008 Starspirit can I be any help?

Regards keith


----------



## nukeadmin

thx for the offer Keith, I think your van may be too modern though as this is a 2002, it has the pms5bwah control panel ?


----------



## nukeadmin

phoned Swift and they have nothing at all for this model

The PMS5 is a pop riveted sealed unit so not much help there, any Autocruise 2002 owners out there with the handbook  ?


----------



## Sgt411

Hi Nuke - I used to own a 2005 Autocruise Stargazer which is a stretched version of the Starspirit. I had problems with the control panel which were sorted by Web Autohomes situated at Newport on the Isle of Wight. Prior to the Swift take over this dealer was an authorised Autocruise agent. The 'phone number is 01983 528346. 

Keith


----------



## damar1

Hi i have a 2004 star spirit, if i can help


----------



## nukeadmin

Hi Damar, does your van have the PMS5 control panel like the one in the picture below ?:-










If so we are trying to identify what hangs off fuse 6 top right ?


----------



## damar1

Hi yes mine is the same, in the morning i will go and look out the wiring diagram if that will be any good to you. I am quite shaw i have one i could photo copy and send to you.


----------



## nukeadmin

excellent damar1, would make life much easier 

Just post here to say what is connected to that fuse if you have the info, even better if you have a way of taking a picture of the wiring and sending it to me at [email protected] or attaching it to a reply on this thread


----------



## damar1

Hi, 
Well i have the wiring diagrams but they do not make a lot of sense to me, but i removed no 6 fuse and the only thing that did not work was the water pump so may be start there. If you would like anything photo coped and sent to you that would be no problem.I have only had this van for 18monthss, but got a lot of information with it.

good luck Dave


----------



## nukeadmin

thx for the info Dave we were also trying to determine if the fuse 6 was in line with the rocker switch which shows you the water / battery levels.

Can you see anything on the diagrams you have ?

Do you have a digital camera to be able to take a photo of the wiring diagram and email it to me ?


----------



## damar1

Hi, i can see nothing on there about behind the unit, i have photo coped all i have on it if you send me your address i can have them in the post today. no good with camera all to small.


----------



## Daedalas

*PMS5bWAH*

Morning Nuke

I have a Autocruise 2006 outside - probably 2005 / early 06 with the PMS5bWAH

The Board looks just the same as your picture except under the window is a telephone number - 01482 313700

I also have the 2004 Handbook and other docs which came with the waggon when new.

In the AC Service Book there are 4 StarSpirit wiring diagrams one of which indicates that from the multiplug shown as "rear view" of PMS at Pin 2 hangs a purple/black lead 10 Amp Fuse 6 supply to the Waterpump only. There is no other service shown off fuse No 6

Hope that helps ...

Yours aye

Ike


----------



## nukeadmin

thanks everyone for the help, we tracked it down to a faulty water pump, replacement on order and customer very happy


----------



## papaken

*Starspirit 2004*

Hi Nuke 
i do not have a wiring diagram but my instruction manual says 
Fuse 6 10A Water pump,Pressure switch,Water tank sensor and Batt low indicator. I f you do locate a wiring daigram i would really appreciate a copy.  
Hope this helps.


----------



## papaken

*Starspirit 2004*

Sorry  Should have read the other posts first.
Would really appreciate a copy of any wiring diagrams of the PMS5 anyone has and would pay for the postage .
Ihave a loose orange wire hanging and would love to find out what its for.


----------



## Curtisden

*Plug in systems info*

This I know is fixed but this site may be of use in the future.
Ex plug in service eng. trying to help.http://www.expluginsteve.co.uk/index.htm


----------



## Techno100

I made a note of these when I first bought our 2004 in 2010


----------



## mossystone

*Handbook for Autocruise van*

Hi to Damar1 I have been following your thread (is that the right word?) with interest. I have recently purchased a 2004 van, albeit a valentine, and have failed to find any handbook documentation. If you have any info especially wiring diagram that you can easily copy i will be happy to pay any costs involved in order to get it. My post asking for help with the valentine handbook has had zero resonse so far and any autocruise book should help give a few clues.

Please let me know if you can help.

In hope Alan


----------



## damar1

*Re: Handbook for Autocruise van*



mossystone said:


> Hi to Damar1 I have been following your thread (is that the right word?) with interest. I have recently purchased a 2004 van, albeit a valentine, and have failed to find any handbook documentation. If you have any info especially wiring diagram that you can easily copy i will be happy to pay any costs involved in order to get it. My post asking for help with the valentine handbook has had zero resonse so far and any autocruise book should help give a few clues.
> 
> Please let me know if you can help.
> 
> In hope Alan


Hi Alan,
I looked at your profile and I think you live in Bedford, if this is so then I could come over and you could copy whatever you wont to as there is so much paper work, paper work for every thing in the van.
Regards Dave.

PS send me your phone no on a pm.


----------



## alanm181

No 6 fuse is right hand lights and water pump


----------



## ronnierome

*switch query*

hi
when you have the van on hookup , for charging do you need to select which battery to charge ?


----------



## jiwawa

That's a very old thread Ronnie. If no one answers in the next wee while you might be better to start a new thread with a better title?


----------

